# Eugene Latsko - F3ar-u



## Grim_Universe (Jan 16, 2020)

This is a cyberpunk style composition using only ONE synthesizer - Zebra2. Literally no samples or libraries were used here and all the sounds were made by me. This music is very important to me not only because I spent A LOT of time composing\sound designing it, but because it is not just a commercial project. I expressed my feelings about the future in this music. Without any doubts, this project is my project of the 2019 year.
I hope you will like it. Thanks!


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 17, 2020)

Very nice! A genre that I love as well


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow - sounds great!


----------



## Uiroo (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow, great!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 17, 2020)

Superb!


----------



## Grim_Universe (Jan 18, 2020)

Thank you a lot, guys!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jan 18, 2020)

I love this. It takes me to a bunch of places emotionally.

Funny thing is that I have been using Zebra 2 for a year, and I just bought Diva at the sale U-he did, thinking I needed it to get horn sounds like what you have done with Zebra 2. If only I had kept pushing myself


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jan 19, 2020)

Holy shit, this is good. I'd love to take a look at the project file and zebra patches, you really managed to make it sound good and organic!


----------



## Grim_Universe (Jan 19, 2020)

@Dirtgrain yes, it is really important to be a master of one synth at least. I learned how to work in Zebra for three or four full months, I think, and only then I started to work on this project. 
And do not worry much about your purchase. Diva is a fantastic piece of software! 
@DrivingInSpace well, probably, I will show something soon, but it depends on desire and time, cuz my english is so bad, and I have to think about each phrase for so long.. If I'll show my patches it wont help at all, I need to explain the process to help.


----------



## DGravel (Jan 20, 2020)

Awesome sound design. Congrats! You should be making a Zebra tutorial. I promise, we will not criticize your English


----------

